# What do YOU feel is the primary cause of accidents on the job?



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

> One man is dead and another is in the hospital as the result of a construction accident downtown. The two men were working from the bucket of a forklift about 75 ft. above the ground when the bucket tipped over and the men fell out, according to the San Antonio Fire Department. http://www.kens5.com/news/local/one...wing-construction-accident-downtown/373778601


What do YOU feel is the primary cause of accidents on the job?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Complacency.

Being in a hurry.

And sometimes chit just happens


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

This story touched close to my heart. Many years ago my 1st husband was in the bucket of a crane. He had argued with the foreman about the safety of what they were doing but was essentially given an ultimatum to continue on, or go home. Normally, when it was 20 degrees below zero, they shut down. They did not that day. They had been working massive hours that week to meet a deadline for a bonus. The outrigger of the crane snapped, permanently disabling him, changing his life forever. The OSHA fine was far less than the bonus the construction company received for completing the project on time...



> Advances in safety technology and engineering techniques are intended to keep people safe on the job. Unfortunately, there’s only so much that technology and regulations can do if contractors aren’t willing to step up and confirm that their jobsites are actually as safe as they should be. http://www.contractortalk.com/articles/2016/12/jobsite-safety-is-more-important-than-ever/


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

1. Stupidity. 

2. Trying to get something done quick or without the right tooling.

3. Complacency, being to familiar with an aspect of a job and not paying attention because you've done it a million times.

4. Chit happens.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Hurried work 

using the wrong or damaged tools 

trying to get by without the proper equipment 

stupidity

Murphy tends to be an Ahole


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say lack of common sense and dull tools.

First boss always told me, "just because you can doesn't mean you should."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

The term "accident" really is too inclusive for construction as it implies that the event was unexpected. The majority of severe work site injuries are not accidents but ill timed results of an impending results over looked. If one pulls off a stunt that should be avoided they are just lucky and time will catch up. In my younger days I did stupid things that could have ended very badly. 

You are in a bucket on a forklift, you slip and fall your harness breaks and you fall: accident.
You are in a bucket on a forklift, you slip and fall to the ground: stupidity.

An eye injury while chipping concrete or grinding metal without safety glasses is not an accident.


What causes accidents:

1. Working too fast/stressed out 

2. Working with the wrong tool

What causes 'incidents'

1. Stupidity

2. Working with dull, damaged or the wrong tools 

3. Avoiding using proper PPE 

4. Using the wrong piece of equipment.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Inexperience.
Overconfidence.
Carelessness.
Inability to foresee outcomes even with "experience". (Stupidity)
Health issues (drugs, alcohol, lack of sleep, etc.)
Tight schedule/deadlines with improper tools or equipment on hand.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Another vote for chit happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archtimb (Mar 25, 2007)

Gravity:whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

When accidents are investigated after the fact, it is usually linked to a chain of events which led to the cause. 

That said, situational awareness, good equipment and cognizant memory go a long way at preventing work site injuries/accidents.


----------



## dutchroots2 (Sep 20, 2016)

How about crappy education? Or lax supervision?


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

I often wonder... Is every accident avoidable?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

> What do YOU feel is the primary cause of accidents on the job?


People, generally.....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

smalltownguy said:


> people, generally.....


x2.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Like the others have said.

Being in a rush.

Too many things going on at once.

Not keeping the work area clean and free of debris and obstacles.

Outside distractions (calls, texts, sick or hurt loved ones...)

It's rare that an accident or someone getting hurt was unforeseeable and not preventable.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Ignorance and laziness


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

This week the primary cause was christmas ornaments.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Primary cause of accidents in the work place.

Going to work.

Staying at work. 

Coming home from work.

If you don't go in, you can't get hurt at work.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

The "Duh" factor


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

Being to comfortable and not taking necessary precautions. I learned this one the hard way this past April when I ran up a ladder that wasn't set good. Resulted in a broken heal bone.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Not identifying and planning for the hazards of a situation. Almost every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Jay hole said:


> I often wonder... Is every accident avoidable?


The great majority, but not _every_ one. For instance, a safety device fails, or something breaks due to metal fatigue. 

You could argue that frequent inspections and scheduled replacement would eliminate 99% of those sort of incidents, but a hundred percent inspection of every tool or machine we use, each time we use it, just isn't practical. Scheduled replacement doesn't work if one of a couple of dozen variables contributes to early failure.

What I'm impressed with is that with thousands and thousands of us doing this kind of work, doing things we know we shouldn't, having brain farts, hurrying etc, there are so _few_ meaningful accidents in our field.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Inexperience, inattentiveness, idiocy.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Not paying attention and overlooking detail and carelessness. Several years ago,JLC ran an article about job site accidents. The thrust of the article warned supervisors to place workers going through emotional situations at home ( sick child,divorce,death in family etc) to be placed on site where they will not endanger themselves or others. Reason being,as I mentioned,overlooking details is a result many times of mental distractions.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

A failure to calculate the future results of your present actions.

The elements.

Other people.

Complacency.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Without additional information about this particular incident, it is difficult to say what the primary cause might be....But I can tell you from experience that *any part, of any machine, can fail, at anytime, without notice.* 

I've had axles snap off, boom sticks on backhoes just drop off, ball joints on trucks break....all sorts of crazy things can happen. It is not always an error of those involved.

Sad to hear about these two fellows.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

#1 IMO is complacency. That's a difficult thing to "fix" though. We all get in a routine.

#2 is assumptions that someone else did their job perfectly or nobody tampered or changed anything. I can't even count the times that I came back to do electrical trim and some moron has turned on all the breakers, taken the lockouts off, or ignored the big sign in the panel to no touch anything. I idiot proof all of them so nobody else gets hurt though. If I assumed that no HO turned them all back on, I would surely be dead by now.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

_What do YOU feel is the primary cause of accidents on the job? _

*Being there.*


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> _What do YOU feel is the primary cause of accidents on the job? _
> 
> *Being there.*


I also feel that the primary cause of accidents on the job is 480sparky being there. :whistling



Andy.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

On a more serious note, entropy, the tendency of a complex, ordered system to go towards disorder.
Humans are the most complex part of the system so in my opinion, we are the most likely cause of the disorder in a system.

Heady stuff aye?


Yeah, you're right...more like stupid stuff.

Andy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> On a more serious note, entropy, the tendency of a complex, ordered system to go towards disorder.
> Humans are the most complex part of the system so in my opinion, we are the most likely cause of the disorder in a system.
> 
> Heady stuff aye?
> ...


I can't figure out how you stabbed yourself with a drafting pencil - you're all computerized now, right?:whistling


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Human nature and habit... it's why we need processes to be in place to to remind us against things we know (or our experience or someone elses have shown us) we shouldn't do until it becomes an adjusted habit to protect against it... 

But even with the best intentions or processes in place, accidents can happen anyway... 

The difference might lie in what makes it negligence over accident... :whistling


----------



## aquakbd (Aug 19, 2016)

Using shortcuts one never used before and hastiness.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Jay hole said:


> I often wonder... Is every accident avoidable?




Most major companies have this mindset....anytime there is an injury they examine the "chain of events" leading up to the injury and issue a new set of rules to prevent it from happening again

at the railroad they have every conceivable rule you could think about...they actually have a rule about the proper procedure to close the locomotive door.. The rule states you have to turn and face the door and use both hands to close it. I actually know somebody that was written up for improperly closing the locomotive door




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallasM (Dec 19, 2016)

Definitely being distracted is a major cause. Especially this time of year when everyone has lot's of other things on their mind. We just need to all slow down and take our time to ensure everyone makes it home safe at the end of the day.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Cricket said:


> What do YOU feel is the primary cause of accidents on the job?


1) working in dark
2) tiredness, late in work day
3) and actually first and far before everything. Construction is low profit margin job and most of us do not have money to do best safety technic then we improvise. Look at power line companies that are washed in cash world wide. Worldwide theirs employee have top notch safety equipment at job site.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tipitop said:


> 1) working in dark
> 2) tiredness, late in work day
> 3) and actually first and far before everything. *Construction is low profit margin job* and most of us do not have money to do best safety technic then we improvise. Look at power line companies that are washed in cash world wide. Worldwide theirs employee have top notch safety equipment at job site.


Tipi,

This where I call you out. The very first and best reason to do "construction" as you put it - is that when done by someone who knows how - it is quite simply a lucrative business.

If you - or anyone else on or reading this board think that - then you are stuck in "bottom feeder" mode. You go fishing for carp, and that is by God what you are going to catch.

Regardless, there is never EVER an excuse for doing a job that needlessly endangers life or limb of ANYONE.

It's just a load of crap, and casts a shadow over others (like myself) who have always put safety above profit.

You are a good guy, but its times and posts like this that cause me to realize you are stuck in "loser mentality" and will likely remain less that satisfied with life and having accomplished so much less than what you are capable of.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Hey Tipi,


If you don't aim for $100/hr, you'll probably never get it.

If you don't aim for $1000/day, you'll never get it.

Of course, these numbers are relative to me and my one man show. Some bigger fish here may laugh at my meager goals but having lofty (to me) goals is good.

I would rather sit at home than do Craigslist work for $35/hr. It's safer, easier on the tools and body. And, I get to hang out with my family.

Would you rather work 40 hrs/week for $35, or 20 hours week at $70?

I can tell you that a lot of guys with a lot more experience and skill work for a lot less than I do.


Don't jump over dollar bills to pick up dimes.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> Hey Tipi,
> 
> 
> If you don't aim for $100/hr, you'll probably never get it.
> ...





As the old saying goes "you will never hit the moon shooting at a street light.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

And the other saying:

If you shoot for the moon but miss, you're still in the stars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

People not being able to say no.

Plenty of accidents happened because the boss threatened to fire someone if they didn't get their ass down in that crawlspace right this second and quit their complaining about how unsafe it is.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm guilty of the self assurance ..It's got me a few times ! Nothing major tho. 

The worst injury on the job for me ..In the 30+ years I've been doing stupid chit ! Was a bucket fall in a stairwell . I cracked a rib .

I was three steps from the basement floor standing on an empty sanding a bead ,and the bucket decided to leave me!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Drywall


I have had 2 trips to the emergency room from a job site. Both times I was hanging board.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Warren said:


> Drywall
> 
> 
> I have had 2 trips to the emergency room from a job site. Both times I was hanging board.


Let me guess on the first trip !!! your thumb was on the T-Square ?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

blacktop said:


> Let me guess on the first trip !!! your thumb was on the T-Square ?


That was the second trip. The first was when I stepped off of the bench on a 2nd floor open foyer and landed on my head downstairs.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm sure you guys have seen, doing tear outs . How the drywall hangers marked the ceiling joist on the top plates with the hatchet .
My Old man made us stop doing this around 1992 or 93.

My Brother was marking the trusses on a three story store front building.
The building had a elevator shaft that wasn't blocked off .. I wasn't there that day, I had played hookie for some unhealthy reason I'm sure! 

My Uncle said when he was walking up the third floor,When He got to the top step and saw what was going to happen a split second before my Brother whacked that last mark and stepped off the ledge into the shaft . He said he ran down the steps and could see my brother falling at the second floor and taking every piece of insulation he could grab with him !!!

My Brother said ..The second he stepped off ...His first thought was ..Insulation! Insulation !Insulation!! It's gonna break my fall!!! 

He broke his leg in two places . 

I'm still guilty of marking joist with my hatchet . I just don't do It around the old man. :no:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

blacktop said:


> I'm sure you guys have seen, doing tear outs . How the drywall hangers marked the ceiling joist on the top plates with the hatchet .
> My Old man made us stop doing this around 1992 or 93.
> 
> My Brother was marking the trusses on a three story store front building.
> ...


When I took my dive, those around me said that in mid air, I tried to lunge towards an outside corner that was at least 10 feet away. I can remember being in the air and thinking about trying to grab something to slow my fall. It is amazing how your mind can slow down events and think through a situation. Of course, my lunging led me to go head over heels and crash my cranium into the floor. So much for the amazing mind.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

BucketofSteam said:


> People not being able to say no.
> 
> Plenty of accidents happened because the boss threatened to fire someone if they didn't get their ass down in that crawlspace right this second and quit their complaining about how unsafe it is.


Can not name the names. At one job, and very strong firm I spot that supervisor is quite not capable as safety is in concern. I simply refused to do some stuff at that project. Was fired soon, and someone else get hurt badly (it is mild word what happen to guy) at that project.
Two years after that we build townhouse roof and we didn't set enough of braces. Ten times longer roof require 30 time more bracing not 10 times, it is why wee see at news long roofs frame collapse all time. Any way we was half way with roof and strong wind come with rain and 1/3 of frame collapse. Supervisor yield at me to go up with 3 best guys and reinforce braces. I just say no for 1m bucks. 3 minutes after with little more wind entire roof collapse. Trusses was like 30 yards long and 15 yards tall. Ones between units had double sheetrock at them.
I do not say that I'm smart, bad things can happen to me to. But point is do not believe to supervisors and no one else like they know everything. If you do not believe it is safe do not do even you get fired.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

fjn said:


> As the old saying goes "you will never hit the moon shooting at a street light.:thumbsup:


Or another version..._* "shoot for the moon, even if you miss, you'll be among the stars"*_... :thumbsup:

When you're trading safety because of lack of money, I don't know of a better indicator that you aren't charging enough to be in business or that you need to really look at your business...

There's a difference in operating out of naivete (not knowing) and knowing but not working towards fixing it and charging enough to be able to...


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

tipitop said:


> Can not name the names. At one job, and very strong firm I spot that supervisor is quite not capable as safety is in concern. I simply refused to do some stuff at that project. Was fired soon, and someone else get hurt badly (it is mild word what happen to guy) at that project.
> Two years after that we build townhouse roof and we didn't set enough of braces. Ten times longer roof require 30 time more bracing not 10 times, it is why wee see at news long roofs frame collapse all time. Any way we was half way with roof and strong wind come with rain and 1/3 of frame collapse. Supervisor yield at me to go up with 3 best guys and reinforce braces. I just say no for 1m bucks. 3 minutes after with little more wind entire roof collapse. Trusses was like 30 yards long and 15 yards tall. Ones between units had double sheetrock at them.
> I do not say that I'm smart, bad things can happen to me to. But point is do not believe to supervisors and no one else like they know everything. If you do not believe it is safe do not do even you get fired.


I think everyone has that story, it got bad enough that there's laws in place saying that if an employee refuses to do something because they feel it's dangerous they legally can't be punished.

Wish I would have known about it earlier in life.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Stupididty


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

"Chit happens."

That's a fine bumper sticker, but used too often as excusing poor construction practice.

"Chit happens" is when a comet falls out of the sky and incinerates you on the site, nothing less.


----------



## AzCarpet (Dec 31, 2016)

One thing i've learned is common sense isn't common. Common sense is a learned behavior.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Insufficient training. Yiu gotta drill it into your crew.

The guys who work for me roll their eyes a lot. It usually isnt long until I catch them crossing their arms at the miter saw or putting their fingers right next to the tip of a nail gun.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

Fatigue, it's really dangerous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

We work in an industry where we most always make things happen in the face of challenges. It can be weather, heights, less then ideal crew size or equipment. It's actually surprises me how few accidents there are.


----------



## DallasM (Dec 19, 2016)

I know some others mentioned fatigue but I wanted to really hammer that one home.

Especially on really hot summer days, fatigue can set in quickly and unexpectedly. Need to make sure to stay hydrated and take frequent breaks if you're in an outdoor job.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm going to go with me.. I am the cause of accidents on a job. Usually.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Listening to anyone but my self I usually get injured. 
It's a big part of why I'm self-employed.
Now I set the standard for my safety, the crew and the homeowners, when employed by others I didn't have that. Seems like a lot of company's safety is the last thing they care about :no: ...


----------

